# egyptian tortoise



## LucyTurtle (May 14, 2020)

Lookin for and egyptian tortoise


----------



## Egyptian tortoise momma18 (Jun 29, 2020)

LucyTurtle said:


> Lookin for and egyptian tortoise


I bought mine from garden state tortoise , I had to be put on a 2 yr waiting list but finally got it , absolutely the best info an customer service a person could ask for ... definitely but from them again , he deals with the rare species has lots of different species and sub species... definitely recommend him 100% , Chris Leone , hope this helped


----------



## Tom (Jun 29, 2020)

LucyTurtle said:


> Lookin for and egyptian tortoise


I didn't see this post until tonight. Contact @[email protected] 
To reach her sooner than the forum, go to her website and email her. easingpaw.com


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 30, 2020)

Tortstork may have some available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2020)

Tom said:


> I didn't see this post until tonight. Contact @[email protected]
> To reach her sooner than the forum, go to her website and email her. easingpaw.com


Thanks Tom for recommending me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2020)

Egyptian tortoise momma18 said:


> I bought mine from garden state tortoise , I had to be put on a 2 yr waiting list but finally got it , absolutely the best info an customer service a person could ask for ... definitely but from them again , he deals with the rare species has lots of different species and sub species... definitely recommend him 100% , Chris Leone , hope this helped





LucyTurtle said:


> Lookin for and egyptian tortoise


Hi Lucy, I have Egyptians but with the COV 19 I'm not shipping only local pick up. I'm very sorry. Los Angeles pick up.


----------



## JdGlitch (Jul 29, 2020)

Egyptian tortoise momma18 said:


> I bought mine from garden state tortoise , I had to be put on a 2 yr waiting list but finally got it , absolutely the best info an customer service a person could ask for ... definitely but from them again , he deals with the rare species has lots of different species and sub species... definitely recommend him 100% , Chris Leone , hope this helped





Egyptian tortoise momma18 said:


> I bought mine from garden state tortoise , I had to be put on a 2 yr waiting list but finally got it , absolutely the best info an customer service a person could ask for ... definitely but from them again , he deals with the rare species has lots of different species and sub species... definitely recommend him 100% , Chris Leone , hope this helped


When did you receive yours? I'm still waiting for mine, or a response from him.


----------



## JdGlitch (Jul 29, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Lucy, I have Egyptians but with the COV 19 I'm not shipping only local pick up. I'm very sorry. Los Angeles pick up.


How much do you sell Egyptian and how old are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2020)

JdGlitch said:


> How much do you sell Egyptian and how old are they?


I have hold backs they are male 1000 and possible females 1300, age 2 years male, possible females almost 2 years


----------



## Valerina13 (Mar 15, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Lucy, I have Egyptians but with the COV 19 I'm not shipping only local pick up. I'm very sorry. Los Angeles pick up.


Do you still have some available? I’m in the LA area!


----------



## TeamZissou (Mar 16, 2021)

Valerina13 said:


> Do you still have some available? I’m in the LA area!



There's one on Fauna right now:






FaunaClassifieds


Classifieds and discussion forum on all classes of animals. Board of Inquiry forum.



www.faunaclassifieds.com


----------

